# Tool bag/box recommendations



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you want a high quality metal tool box, Kennedy is the best (IMO). A Kennedy K-20 is a classic working person's toolbox. 

For the items that you list, one of the smaller Rigid (Home Depot) pack boxes could work. i have one that i have carried my wrenches and sockets in for years. Cost about $40.

If you want a fabric bag, there are dozens of options from many companies. Like most things, finding the one that suits you best is a trial and error process. Since all of us do different facets of electrical work, and use a different assortment of tools, it is difficult to tell someone else that "This is the tool bag for you."


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

This may be OT somewhat, but when I began the trade back in the Stone Age this Kennedy cantilever-style toolbox was what all of the respectable electricians had. Of course you can’t really carry it around easily but it stayed on the service truck or workbench.

Mine is still in great shape.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok moderators, how do I edit my previous post? Somehow Iinserted the same picture twice!

Luddite!!!!!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

bill39 said:


> Ok moderators, how do I edit my previous post? Somehow Iinserted the same picture twice!
> 
> Luddite!!!!!


The three dots on the top right will get you to “edit”.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, had one of those hip roof boxes myself. I also learned that they were not practical to carry around. Kennedy no longer makes these, but they do still make K-20s and K-5220s. They are pricey, but are a rare toolbox with a metal handle these days.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> This may be OT somewhat, but when I began the trade back in the Stone Age this Kennedy cantilever-style toolbox was what all of the respectable electricians had. Of course you can’t really carry it around easily but it stayed on the service truck or workbench.
> 
> Mine is still in great shape.
> View attachment 152905
> View attachment 152905


Lord, that brings back memories.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

pc9460 said:


> I’m thinking of going to a 16” toolbox. I really like the craftsman gto II toolbox they used to make but obviously I can’t find one. I see Plano makes the contractor version but it’s huge at 22”. I’ve seen like ammo can type toolboxes but I like how the craftsman had multiple tiers.


Toolboxes are not popular right now, bags and backpacks are more popular. I have gone back and forth between many different things over the years. Lately I have had some luck with Dewalt toolboxes, this DWST24075










This one is probably too big for your tastes. If you're just buying a toolbox to carry your personal tools I would probably just go with a 16" - 18" metal toolbox with a top tray. You will have room for a canvas tool roll-up or two in the bottom for a wrench set, nutdriver set, pouches, drill or impact, small parts box, etc. 

I don't see many smaller toolboxes around right now in the supply houses and big box stores. But if you google for "made in usa" metal tool-box you'll find lots are available. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a metal toolbox on ebay, if it doesn't show any rust or damage, it probably works exactly the way it did the day the paint dried.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

What is a good toolbox for you depends on what you carry and the type of work you do. I have many types, and they are set up for different types of work. I find it's not practical to have everything in one main box, it's just too much. Kennedy is my favorite type for the ruggedness and long life, I carry three in my truck, one for hand tools, one for sockets and wrenches, and one for electronic gear, along with a gang box for larger tools. If you split things up, it becomes easier to carry and keep organized. The cantilever type I use for electronics, the hip roof type I use for sockets and wrenches, and the main hand tool box is the Kennedy K20 model, special edition red from Kmart, when they were a thing. I used to have Craftsman years back, but I got tired of the plastic handles breaking off.

Whatever you decide on, its best to spend some time customizing it to suit your individual needs. Provide organizers to keep your things in place, for ease of access, and inventory control. If it has a dedicated place, it's a lot easier to notice when it's missing. Hanging onto your tools in an organized fashion will cost less over the long haul, and make you more productive and profitable. This is why i never adopted bags, except for the ones I wear on my body, just take a look at your woman's purse for an example. If I used a bag the handles would be gone in a week with the things I carry, and worse they are not self supporting.

My K20 has been customized with a steel wire lid support, right from the start. If it wasn't, the lid would have been broken off years ago. It also makes a convenient shelf for my square and testers to keep them out of harms way, and serves as a bulletin board for notes, using a magnetic level to hold them. Use your imagination, and customize things to suit your use, to stay organized and efficient. My bench in the example below is just another example of making things that fit the type of work you do. It need not come from a store shelf, if you use your creativity.

If I can make some time, I could empty out that K20, and you would be impressed with how many things fit in there when organized instead of just thrown in, like you would with a bag.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

An orange Homer box is good except it’s an orange Homer box. I know a guy who uses one but he has no self respect.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CMP said:


> What is a good toolbox for you depends on what you carry and the type of work you do. I have many types, and they are set up for different types of work. I find it's not practical to have everything in one main box, it's just too much. Kennedy is my favorite type for the ruggedness and long life, I carry three in my truck, one for hand tools, one for sockets and wrenches, and one for electronic gear, along with a gang box for larger tools. If you split things up, it becomes easier to carry and keep organized. The cantilever type I use for electronics, the hip roof type I use for sockets and wrenches, and the main hand tool box is the Kennedy K20 model, special edition red from Kmart, when they were a thing. I used to have Craftsman years back, but I got tired of the plastic handles breaking off.
> 
> Whatever you decide on, its best to spend some time customizing it to suit your individual needs. Provide organizers to keep your things in place, for ease of access, and inventory control. If it has a dedicated place, it's a lot easier to notice when it's missing. Hanging onto your tools in an organized fashion will cost less over the long haul, and make you more productive and profitable. This is why i never adopted bags, except for the ones I wear on my body, just take a look at your woman's purse for an example. If I used a bag the handles would be gone in a week with the things I carry, and worse they are not self supporting.
> 
> ...


To each his own. 

I use a hip roof box for sockets and wrenches and bags for everything else. There's no way I'd ever carry around a large toolbox like that, I understand in the set up you are using in the pic it has it's place with you being in one spot for a long period of time.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lord, that brings back memories.


The first guy I worked with had one of those in his van. I remember having to move it for him a few times. It weighed a ton.

Meanwhile my first tool box was a square milk crate. I moved up to a rectangular milk crate later. I put my Carharts on the bottom with a cut piece of 1/4” plywood on top. Tools went on top of the plywood.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> The first guy I worked with had one of those in his van. I remember having to move it for him a few times. It weighed a ton.
> 
> Meanwhile my first tool box was a square milk crate. I moved up to a rectangular milk crate later. I put my Carharts on the bottom with a cut piece of 1/4” plywood on top. Tools went on top of the plywood.


Oh I remember that aspect well. The box empty was heavy. 

I used always used a metal box (kept in the van/truck) for tool storage before going over to Veto bags.

I used milk crates for tools and supplies in the van then stacked on a handtruck and held in place with bungees long before Packouts were ever a dream in somebody's head.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> To each his own.
> 
> I use a hip roof box for sockets and wrenches and bags for everything else. There's no way I'd ever carry around a large toolbox like that, I understand in the set up you are using in the pic it has it's place with you being in one spot for a long period of time.


Your correct on the point that it's heavy. Carrying it around, not so much. That's why it's on a cart. That cart folds up and stores in the truck. It can be deployed in less than ten minutes at the side of the truck, been doing it that way for thirty years.

Most of my work is industrial/commercial, and long ago I got tired of huffing stuff from the far reaches of the parking lot across the plant or construction site and piling it in the floor, then working from the floor, like a monkey. Having a bench workspace is one of the most valuable features.

The time it takes to load up the cart with tools and materials is more than compensated for, if you have to make numerous trips back to the truck to haul what your body can carry in each trip. I remember the first typical three day type job I used it on after fabricating it, it cut my site time in half. Including deploying and packing it up at the end of each day, it's almost never left at the jobsite overnite.

Other benefits are not working out of the floor, all standard fasteners, cable ties, and terminals at the ready in side bins, tool storage and holsters, ability to move complete setup from one area to another as fast as you can walk, and a nice wire dispenser that can handle spools up to #4AWG with ease.

The cart is all tool less, no loose parts to loose, spring loaded wire dispensing spindles- no hairpin clips to loose. Reconfigurable to whatever arrangement suits the job at hand. You can load wire spools on all sides if needed. No need to carry around a wire dispensing cart for each project.

So yeah it's heavy, but I almost never have to carry it, other than lift it from the truck to the bench. But it's been on a lot of sites over the years, yards, lots, basements, 30 stories up, plants, commercial, homes. I just can't carry enough tools in a bag to get my job done. Others work may be different, and a single fabric bag may be all you need. Only you can determine what fits your needs. Just sharing what works for me.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

That is the key - figuring out what works for YOU.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CMP said:


> Your correct on the point that it's heavy. Carrying it around, not so much. That's why it's on a cart. That cart folds up and stores in the truck. It can be deployed in less than ten minutes at the side of the truck, been doing it that way for thirty years.
> 
> Most of my work is industrial/commercial, and long ago I got tired of huffing stuff from the far reaches of the parking lot across the plant or construction site and piling it in the floor, then working from the floor, like a monkey. Having a bench workspace is one of the most valuable features.
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying your rig didn't work, just not for me doing service work. 

For installs and large repair jobs where there is access for a cart I'm all for it.

I can't stand the idea of working off the floor bending to get everything constantly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CMP said:


> ase.
> 
> *I just can't carry enough tools in a bag to get my job done. Others work may be different, and a single fabric bag may be all you need.*





http://imgur.com/YV0H7a3




http://imgur.com/2aJCEYR




http://imgur.com/kh39Op4


What more do you need to carry in handtools?


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What more do you need to carry in handtools?


Looks like you have a pretty complete collection of hand tools in your two bags. I see a few that you carry that I don't carry in the mobile tool box, some of mine stay in the truck gang box if I don't use them often. Like the roto split and fuse puller and large wire cutters. Depends on the work you do.

Some things in my box I don't see in your bags, that I carry are a full frame hacksaw, a Klein full size keyhole saw, a Rigid #205 tube cutter for 2" and down EMT, a toolmaker combination square, and a custom tool bit index block for taps, number drills, hex bits, drill-n-taps, also a small bottle of cutting oil to go with my Blair cutters, tool steel hole-saws.

I'm not dissing bags by any means, you see a full set of strap on bags in every bench photo above. I just prefer not to store tools in them full time. When I strap them on, I load them with the things I need for the job at hand. Whether it's aerial work, installation, piping or service work, then unload them when that phase of the work is complete. If it's service service work, I just load them at the side of the truck, and leave the rest of the rig in the truck. I use a full size Klein sparky pouch on the right, a leather two bag pocket on the left, and a leather three bag pocket on the rear. An infinitely adjustable aircraft cargo strap to hold it around the waist, and some heavy suspenders to help hold it up.

My apprentice gave my bags the nickname "The Sweater", and he's not wrong. It's hot and heavy if you have to wear it for any length of time, but it suits my type of work well. Can carry fasteners, fittings, material, tooling wherever its needed.

Do you do likewise and transfer tools from your bags to your belt? Surely you don't strap those bags on your hips. Or are you a pocket guy with sagging drawers? My ass is too small for that, and my britches would be around my ankles.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I’ve gone back n forth and have had most bags... funny enough I ended back yet again at a cheap ass 5 gallon pail with a canvas tool liner.

And damn do I like it more than all the other things.

Just try it, it’s literally a $5 to $25 investment.

Got my tools on the sides, materials and trash in the middle. Damn thing is near perfect.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

For the original poster you might want to take a look at what Milwaukee offers in their Pack Out line. I never looked at them, but you may want to. Bags, boxes and wheels to grow into.

PACKOUT Power Tool and Accessory Storage System | Milwaukee Tool


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

CMP said:


> For the original poster you might want to take a look at what Milwaukee offers in their Pack Out line. I never looked at them, but you may want to. Bags, boxes and wheels to grow into.
> 
> PACKOUT Power Tool and Accessory Storage System | Milwaukee Tool
> 
> View attachment 152942


I’m a huge fan of the Packout system, but their tool bags suck donkey balls.

I hated the so much I just have them away to some apprentices. Just garbage.

The rest of the Packout is awesome, but the tool bags were the bastard sons afterthought.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Switched said:


> I’ve gone back n forth and have had most bags... funny enough I ended back yet again at a cheap ass 5 gallon pail with a canvas tool liner.
> 
> And damn do I like it more than all the other things.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my teenage years servicing the restaurant equipment industry. Milk crates and green pickle buckets, long before they became fashionable with liner organizers. And the price was right, as you mentioned.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

CMP said:


> Reminds me of my teenage years servicing the restaurant equipment industry. Milk crates and green pickle buckets, long before they became fashionable with liner organizers. And the price was right, as you mentioned.


Gonna shout out to @MechanicalDVR cause he’s a huge fan of milk crates... hey, some things you just can’t beat.

My next project is an old schools wooden tool caddy with dividers and a long wooden handle.

Why?

Cause it works.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Switched said:


> Gonna shout out to @MechanicalDVR cause he’s a huge fan of milk crates... hey, some things you just can’t beat.
> 
> My next project is an old schools wooden tool caddy with dividers and a long wooden handle.
> 
> ...


I made one of those about a year ago, a big one, for working on conduit. I made it so I could use the bender as the handle. It holds the M12 bandsaw, and a bunch of containers of fittings, straps, anchors, and beam clamps. 👍


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Switched said:


> I’ve gone back n forth and have had most bags... funny enough I ended back yet again at a cheap ass 5 gallon pail with a canvas tool liner. And damn do I like it more than all the other things.


I used these for a few years in the 90s when Bucket Boss brand was really popular. I still use one of these for my around the house tools, it does store a ton of stuff and it's efficient to work out of. It's also good for plumbing work where parts you remove are gross, having a bucket to drop them in is helpful. I don't really use the inside pockets. The main down-side was they were a little prone to tipping over. 

Tool rollups are another similar good product. The old fashioned ones were made to hold a set of wrenches, or chisels, or spade bits or etc. but the new ones hold a lot of tools. 










I think the makers have since figured out that tradesmen will spend WAY more money than this on tool storage and don't really swing at $10 - $20 products any more 😄


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> http://imgur.com/YV0H7a3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mech, your tool presentation is just as good as your food presentation! 😂


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rob-Bryant said:


> Hey Mech, your tool presentation is just as good as your food presentation! 😂


Thanks bro!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Gonna shout out to @MechanicalDVR cause he’s a huge fan of milk crates... hey, some things you just can’t beat.
> 
> *My next project is an old schools wooden tool caddy with dividers and a long wooden handle.*
> 
> ...


You know that was a big thing back in the day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CMP said:


> Looks like you have a pretty complete collection of hand tools in your two bags. I see a few that you carry that I don't carry in the mobile tool box, some of mine stay in the truck gang box if I don't use them often. Like the roto split and fuse puller and large wire cutters. Depends on the work you do.
> 
> Some things in my box I don't see in your bags, that I carry are a full frame hacksaw, a Klein full size keyhole saw, a Rigid #205 tube cutter for 2" and down EMT, a toolmaker combination square, and a custom tool bit index block for taps, number drills, hex bits, drill-n-taps, also a small bottle of cutting oil to go with my Blair cutters, tool steel hole-saws.
> 
> ...


The Veto bags were normally in the van unless I was doing an install or large equipment repair. 

I've always used a Carhartt apron and small pouches as needed but the last few years for running service I use a small Veto TP3 or 4 depending on what is needed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CMP said:


> Reminds me of my teenage years servicing the restaurant equipment industry. Milk crates and green pickle buckets, long before they became fashionable with liner organizers. And the price was right, as you mentioned.


LMAO!

Did you say 'pickle buckets"?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You know that was a big thing back in the day.


Yep.

It is funny how we always try to improve things, only to realize most of the time it isn’t an improvement. It is simply an alternative.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I try to match the toolbag to the job at hand:

Low voltage:


http://imgur.com/pYgB2GJ


Calibration:


http://imgur.com/TJYZLcc


Control Terminating:


http://imgur.com/4mplbif




http://imgur.com/TINzO52


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Seldom used items:


http://imgur.com/kh39Op4


Aerial bucket:


http://imgur.com/Vf5DaDm


Basic pouch:


http://imgur.com/yv9AEVu




http://imgur.com/XZrTSVI


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Before bucket boss guys would cut slits in the bucket. They would push in the plastic between the slits and and store screwdrivers etc...


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Most of the guys in our shop use an Ideal or Occidental tote. I've had an Occidental tote for about 7+ years now, along with their bags/padded suspenders that I use for ladder work.

My thought on it was, I'm in it for the long haul, I want the good stuff. Because Occidental is definitely NOT cheap.

I started with a Klein tote that I used for most of my apprenticeship. The oval one that looks like a linesmans bucket.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> Most of the guys in our shop use an Ideal or Occidental tote. I've had an Occidental tote for about 7+ years now, along with their bags/padded suspenders that I use for ladder work.
> 
> My thought on it was, I'm in it for the long haul, I want the good stuff. Because Occidental is definitely NOT cheap.
> 
> I started with a Klein tote that I used for most of my apprenticeship. The oval one that looks like a linesmans bucket.


Similar to this bucket?


http://imgur.com/xUtOS0X


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Close, this is what I used back then.

1414" Bucket, Oval Bucket, Natural Canvas - Bucket Tool Organizers - Amazon.com


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

splatz said:


> I made one of those about a year ago, a big one, for working on conduit. I made it so I could use the bender as the handle. It holds the M12 bandsaw, and a bunch of containers of fittings, straps, anchors, and beam clamps. 👍


Picture by chance? I may want to copy, Er umm, study the design strictly for educational purposes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> Close, this is what I used back then.
> 
> 1414" Bucket, Oval Bucket, Natural Canvas - Bucket Tool Organizers - Amazon.com


Oh man I loved that bucket, it had so many pockets. Used one for a number of years before my SIL gifted me a Veto.


----------



## CarolTowenQ (Jan 14, 2021)

as for me I use something like this


----------

